
Maria Callas in color - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/29/arts/music/maria-callas-documentary-norma-tosca.html
======
lixtra
As we learned yesterday colorized movies from the past could be a commodity
soon. [https://github.com/jantic/DeOldify](https://github.com/jantic/DeOldify)

